
Show HN: I made a podcast featuring true stories about hackers and cyber crime - xs
https://darknetdiaries.com
======
ibdf
Just finished listening to the first one. Pretty good. Not too long, not too
short with good description of how the hack works. Instead of just talking by
yourself or with a guest, you made it into some sort of public radio story and
aded sound effects to your stories. Thanks for sharing.

------
bbrks
Listened to the first two and it's now on my quite varied pool of podcasts to
listen to on my commute. Thanks!

------
petercooper
I listen to a ton of podcasts and this one is _really good_. Nice work!

------
allenleein
As a heavy listener of tech podcast, I have to say this one is really good.

------
gomox
Awesome! You should do one on the DAO hack!

------
cypherg
I'll listen if you get interviews with Leopard boy, Finneas, or janit0r.

~~~
xs
You a fed?

------
rabboRubble
Subscribed!

------
jonknep
Great work. Looking forward to listening to more episodes.

